
Syllabus for Ned Block's Consciousness Course at NYU Philosophy, Spring 2019 - ArtWomb
http://www.nyu.edu/gsas/dept/philo/courses/Consc_2019/
======
ArtWomb
Also a new collection of essays due this Feb

[https://mitpress.mit.edu/books/blockheads](https://mitpress.mit.edu/books/blockheads)

